# Meet Voda, the blue dumbo!



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey everyone, here's my newest addition To my rattie family. 

This is Voda (which means water) he is named for the teardrop shaped star on his head.

He's what appears to be a VERY over marked hooded.

I've ALWAYS wanted a blue dumbo, so he's going to be very special to me (blue dumbos are virtually unheard of where I live)


























































Also, I've noticed he walks 'pancaked', meaning very low to the floor. I feel he was under socialized as well (but he's making leaps and bounds there!). Is the pan asking normal for his age? He is between five and six weeks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw. I swear when I first saw this I thought he was called Vodka 

On his pattern, he is actually a Variberk. Also Over marked refers to too much white, Under marked refers to not enough white 

I'm not sure what the pancake walk is, can you get a video?


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Awww! No idea on the walk but he is SOOO cute! I also saw his name as "Vodka" at first lol.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> Aw. I swear when I first saw this I thought he was called Vodka
> 
> On his pattern, he is actually a Variberk. Also Over marked refers to too much white, Under marked refers to not enough white
> 
> I'm not sure what the pancake walk is, can you get a video?


You are the expert when it comes to rat colour patterns!

I feel dumb now, lol. I feel like I should know these things seeing as I run a rescue.... 

So he's a variegated Berkshire then? I can try for a video.

He walks with his belly flat against the ground, and his back feet a little spread, I haven't noticed any other of my rats do it, and I have A LOT of rats. Hehe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Gosh you guys! Making my baby rattie out to be an alcoholic. I'm kidding, but I love his name, it's unique.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I can help you out with stuff if you ever need it, and send you a bunch of links to where you can learn it at. can also help you with genetics in case you ever want to learn about that.  I study genetics too much if no one has been able to tell 

But yes Variegated Berkshire/Variberk (same thing, Variberk is just shorter and I think sounds cooler).

If you ever do a photo shoot with him you should have him pose with some Vodka, if your able to buy it or able to get empty bottles. That would actually be really cool especially against a blue backdrop in my opinion.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> I can help you out with stuff if you ever need it, and send you a bunch of links to where you can learn it at. can also help you with genetics in case you ever want to learn about that.  I study genetics too much if no one has been able to tell
> 
> But yes Variegated Berkshire/Variberk (same thing, Variberk is just shorter and I think sounds cooler).
> 
> If you ever do a photo shoot with him you should have him pose with some Vodka, if your able to buy it or able to get empty bottles. That would actually be really cool especially against a blue backdrop in my opinion.


Hmmmm... I have vodka right now, and blue backdrops... I think I know what im doing when kiddo falls asleep!

Do you know what shade of blue he happens to be?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh he is so darling!!! Wow!!!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I would really just say blue, if you want to be specific maybe like a light blue. I don't pay attention to the shades of blue since they are all the same genetics wise (a/a g/g) and that to me isn't that important to know so I just never really bother to pay attention to the shades.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Rumy91989 said:


> Oh my gosh he is so darling!!! Wow!!!


I know! Isn't he just the cutest little thing!?




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> I would really just say blue, if you want to be specific maybe like a light blue. I don't pay attention to the shades of blue since they are all the same genetics wise (a/a g/g) and that to me isn't that important to know so I just never really bother to pay attention to the shades.


Yes, he's blue to me! I think he is just so ADORABLE!

I looked up some photos of veriberks, he seems to be more solid coloured than the photos I viewed, would that be under-marked?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Variegated is a weird gene. It causes silvering and head spots (and sometimes lightning blazes/recessive blazes) so the amount of white and silvering varies from rat to rat.

Really, other then me posting pictures of my Variberk boys who have more white then him, this is the best I can do for pictures of low marked Variberks (http://australianratforum.com/forum/showthread.php?13782-Variegated&p=293478#post293478) Note: this is in Australia where Varigated genetics Has been figured out. here it's still in debate if it's a Dominant or Co-Dominant. (it has been confirmed to be a dominant gene here though).

So yes, he would be undermarked.


----------



## pwoink (Feb 19, 2013)

Ruka said:


> This is Voda (which means water)


The name is extra funny, because your name is Ruka (hand) -- and the part we see of you in the photos is your hand as you're holding Voda!


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

pwoink said:


> The name is extra funny, because your name is Ruka (hand) -- and the part we see of you in the photos is your hand as you're holding Voda!


Ruka in Czech means hand yes. I use the Japanese version of the word Ruka, which means bright blue flower. But still, it's funny that you mention this!

Voda's name is Bulgarian. 

I name my pets strange things... Ruka was a beautiful dog I had in my younger days. I miss her dearly.. That's where the name comes from. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

I, too, have a VariBerk ratty. Mine is a Sealpoint Siamese though. I've been unable to get a side pic showing her coloring because we just recently had a SEVERE case of ringworm go through our house (still getting rid of it in our cat), so her fur looks like patchy crap. 

I do like the vodka bottle with blue backdrop idea. I was actually thinking of getting a pic of Garnet peeking out of her Snak Shak log with some sort of backdrop. Thought it might be cute!


----------

